# What's everyone think about Zinsser Primer??



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello again,

I have a can of Zinsser Bullseye 123 Primer that was opened and used once, the can was sealed well. I went to open it and use it again today and when going to mix it, found alot of the color on the bottom in clumps. The primer is NOT dried up, but clumping on the bottom. Is there a trick to mixing this so that i have some white pigment to the primer?

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Mix briskly with a paint stick, or mix with a drill/paddle, or have the paint store shake it up.

I personally like 123, but really depends on the application.
I mix it 30/70 with Gardz for a really kick-a$$ w/c primer.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Hehe, I bought a paint shaker from a paint store buy out to do that


----------



## Vermy (Aug 28, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> Hehe, I bought a paint shaker from a paint store buy out to do that


i'v always wanted one of those!


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

how much did ya pay for that paint store shaker????


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

50 bucks.. a paint store closed so I snatched it!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If you're a regular, most paint stores will stir for free. I use BM.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Well i took the advise, i took the paint stick and mixed it for maybe 5 minutes, and you were correct it did come around. This is suppose to be a good primer from what i have read. I personally haven't used it, this was at my parents house sitting on the shelf not being used.

Thanks guys,
Sellncars


----------

